# Pond Fishing in the weeds



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I catch bass at a pond that has many weeds and I use flukes so I don't get weeds on the hook but I haven't been having a ton of luck I one bite last night but it jumped out and shook the hook. Any advice on how to get more action on the fluke?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Throw it on braided line.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If ur not catching fish on a fluke it means ur fishing it too fast, period.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if you use weight or not. If you do, I tie a swivel on the main line with a small weight above, then tie a 6-8" leader to the hook and fluke. This lets the fluke move freely. 

If you tie directly to line, use a snap or swivel, or tie a top water knot(loop knot) to your hook. I prefer the top water knot. This lets the fluke move freely, which gives it more action.

Also you might want to try some top water frogs if there's a lot of weeds!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Are the weeds deeper, just under the surface, or sitting on top? Also, how tall are the weeds if they are under the surface?

If the weeds are on top and you're using a fluke then I should be asking you for tips! 

If they are under the surface and you can swim a fluke over top I suggest you use a Donkey Rig. I have been using it very successfully in areas like this. Looks better than a single fluke, lots of movement and if you work it right you can work it slow and not lose action from the baits! (YouTube is your friend for the "how to") 

Mr. A


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nicely timed thread, just bought my first flukes the other day, hope to try them out soon, could use some pointers.


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mr. A said:


> Are the weeds deeper, just under the surface, or sitting on top? Also, how tall are the weeds if they are under the surface?
> 
> If the weeds are on top and you're using a fluke then I should be asking you for tips!
> 
> ...



They are top water weeds they are algae and my dad taught me what to use there he takes me fishing every chance he gets 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Try mixing up your baits. If they're not eating a fluke, maybe it's because they want something else. Try a frog, senko, or a finesse worm. Especially a finesse worm.


----------

